# New Drag car



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi All, well i've been wanted to build a drag car and we finially have a two tracks opening up right near me.. So here are some pic's of what i have done so far. it's a D&L chassis & 70 1/2 pro stock camaro
























here are some pic's of my home track a work in progress
































let me know what you guys think..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, Love the details the larger scales have!! And that Camaro is sweet too!! Please keep the build pix coming!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice build going on with the drag car man . Is that a JDS body ?

Gonzo


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

gonegonzo said:


> Nice build going on with the drag car man . Is that a JDS body ?
> 
> Gonzo


Gonzo I bought it thru D&L chassis http://dandlchassis.com but he has them ship from CA. www.flashpointmotorsports.com


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

actually got my scoop mounted to fiber glassed it in most of sanding done almost ready for primer.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm buildibng a 40 WILLYS pickup "Gasser" at present . If I could fiqure out the picture posting I'd post a pic .

Noy computer friendly .

Gonzo


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I use photobucket to post my pic's very user friendly just copy link in photobucket and paste here in thread.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great lookin dragster in progress! and also a nice collection of muscle cars you have.
Are they 32nd scale?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=310432&highlight=minus.com

minus.com 

?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes they are 32 scale, on 1/24 carrera track thanks


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix! Love that Charger, great looking having those Magnums with those TA Radials sitting on her. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

